# Relieving Corners w/ Hand Tools



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Newbie Question:

I have started really getting into working with hand tools - especially the part of working in silence without a dust mask. I am looking for ways to relieve/break sharp wooden corners by hand. (Not sandpaper!) One method I know if is to run a block plane down the corner at a 45 degree angle, but personally I do not like the look or feel all that much.

What tools/methods are avialable to put a nice 1/16" or 1/8" radius on a corner by hand?
Are there specialty handplanes/scrapers available?
Do I need to do something different for with the grain as apposed to across the grain?
I have been thinking about making my own radius plane. Does anyone have a good website that details making your own specialty planes including working the cutter to the correct profile?

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can load on me.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 18, 2009)

Well this is the oddest thing…I was just thinking about this the other day. I have been racking my brain trying to remember where I saw a tool just for this. I recall it was similar to a small plane with a blade inside at a 45 deg. angle, run it down the edge and your done. I do not know if it was hand made or available somewhere to purchase.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

You can buy molding planes with curves blades for this.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I use all of the following, plus some Japanese edge-rounding planes:

Slick Plane

Lee Valley Cornering Tool Set

Lee Valley Mini Edge-Rounding Plane


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I use one like the Slick Plane that Randy showed. It works great-I use it all the time.

The other 2 should work as well.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow thanks for the quick responses!

The slick plane sure does look slick…too bad they do not offer more radius options. But the price is right! I may have to pick one up.

The Lee Valley cornering tool looks cool but after checking some reviews it appears that it may not be as good as I thought.

Also while reading reviews on these tools I came across scratch stocks. I will have to keep that in mind because the table I just started will need some beading on it to dress it up!


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a set of antique hollow planes that I use. There are people out there making new sets for big $$ or you can check ebay and or most antique stores have at least one or 2 of these kicking around. 
http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/machinery/Shop-Practice-V2/Round-And-Hollow-Planes.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Check out this cornering tool from Rockler. I have one, not sure where I go it now, but it looks a little different. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10197&filter=radius%20tool


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I like this one.
http://images.rockler.com/rockler/images/43208-02-500.jpg


----------

